# arctic candle holder



## my72jeep (31 Jan 2012)

I teaching the cadets Cold weather indoc in two weeks, And I was looking for my arctic candle holder. but alas me thinks that is now the property of my ex wife. this being said does any one have a spare one?
Jeep


----------



## MikeL (31 Jan 2012)

There's a holder?

Anyone have a picture of this(google didn't help)?  I've never seen/heard of this before.


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jan 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> There's a holder?
> 
> Anyone have a picture of this(google didn't help)?  I've never seen/heard of this before.



It was orange had a spike as a bottom to stick in snow. a clamp to hold the candle an a pice of 550 cord on it that I never knew what it was for.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2012)

Holder? I can't even remember the last time I saw the candle.

I think we ate it.


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Holder? I can't even remember the last time I saw the candle.
> 
> I think we ate it.



I have 5 of the pink ones  and 3 of the tallow ones in foil  not sure if Id still eat it been in the foot locker for 17 years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I have 5 of the pink ones  and 3 of the tallow ones in foil  not sure if Id still eat it been in the foot locker for 17 years.



If you have the old parka, you can put the buttons in boiling water and make chicken soup


----------



## my72jeep (1 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If you have the old parka, you can put the buttons in boiling water and make chicken soup



If you remember those parkas you have been around longer that me, when I joined in 83 they were just a story.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Feb 2012)

I remember a shamefaced private walking around with a couple of missing buttons on his parka, seems he believed a lot of what he was told.


----------



## Rogo (1 Feb 2012)

I'm curious to the use of candles....do we mean for warmth like a small tea-light candle or is this for marking something outside or for light?

If its for outdoors I don't see why you wouldn't want to get your hands on some glowsticks, infinately useful and for indoors a lantern or once again glowstick.

But I am intrigued, Jeep do you have pictures?


----------



## MJP (1 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I'm curious to the use of candles....do we mean for warmth like a small tea-light candle or is this for marking something outside or for light?
> 
> If its for outdoors I don't see why you wouldn't want to get your hands on some glowsticks, infinately useful and for indoors a lantern or once again glowstick.
> 
> But I am intrigued, Jeep do you have pictures?



They were for inside, usually as a last resort in a quinzee for warmth.  A candle inside a small improvised snow shelter makes it bearable and ultimately survivable for someone.  A lantern or stove is the better solution in a tent but you don't always have those in an emergency.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Quinzee-Building/


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> There's a holder?
> 
> Anyone have a picture of this(google didn't help)?  I've never seen/heard of this before.



I may have some in the QM with our tent groups ... will check tomorrow & snap a pic if so.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I'm curious to the use of candles....do we mean for warmth like a small tea-light candle or is this for marking something outside or for light?
> 
> If its for outdoors I don't see why you wouldn't want to get your hands on some glowsticks, infinately useful and for indoors a lantern or once again glowstick.
> 
> But I am intrigued, Jeep do you have pictures?



Use of a lantern in a snow cave or improvised shelter will cause said shelter to melt. a candle will give the needed heat to 1.keep warm. 2. glaze over the inside walls to add strength.
The holders just kept it upright and where you put it.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (1 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Use of a lantern in a snow cave or improvised shelter will cause said shelter to melt. a candle will give the needed heat to 1.keep warm. 2. glaze over the inside walls to add strength.
> The holders just kept it upright and where you put it.



If you PM me your address I'll mail you one this weekend. I did a stint up at CFNA years ago and wound up with a couple.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks to all. and thanks to Otto it came in handy as Thurs temp -2 sat temp -26 Mon temp -2 it worked well and showed the Cadets that a simple candle can be the difference between warm and cold.


----------

